# Mo Williams Guarantees That The Cavaliers Will Be In The NBA Finals



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/stations/player?id=3931205

At the end of the interview, at about the 6:40 mark.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

well even the 07 Cavs overcame the Pistons with such a weak cast, they have a great shot

ill be rooting for Lebron to bring his best every game but let the best team win, just not Orlando


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He guaranteed it, so they won't now.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a huge Lebron James fan so i hope The Cavs do win the nba championship but now i'm worry cause of Williams guaranteed. It's good to feel confident but not too confident about going to the nba finals.


----------

